# Crysis 3 Systemanforderungen: Reicht der PC?



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Dezember 2012)

Gestern hat Crytek die Systemanforderungen von Crysis 3 vorgestellt und man kann wohl getrost sagen, dass gerade die High-end-Einstellung so manchen Rechner überfordern dürfte. Wir wollen wissen, für welche Settings euer Spiele-PC ausreicht. Alle Infos zu den Systemanforderungen für Crysis 3 findet ihr in einem PCGH-Artikel.
*Minimale Systemanforderungen: Crysis 3- Windows Vista, Windows 7 oder Windows 8*

- DirectX 11-Grafikkarte mit 1 GiByte Video-RAM
- Dualcore-CPU
- 2 GiByte RAM (3 GiByte mit Windows Vista)
Beispiel 1 (Nvidia / Intel):



Nvidia Geforce GTS 450
Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4 Ghz (E6600)
Beispiel 2 (AMD):


AMD Radeon HD 5770
AMD Athlon64 X2 2.7 Ghz (5200+)
*Empfohlene Systemanforderungen: Crysis 3*

- Windows Vista, Windows 7 oder Windows 8
- DirectX 11-Grafikkarte mit 1 GiByte Video-RAM
- Quadcore-CPU
- 4 GiByte RAM
Beispiel 1 (Nvidia / Intel):



Nvidia Geforce GTX 560
Intel Core i3-530
Beispiel 2 (AMD):



AMD Radeon HD 5870
AMD Phenom II X2 565
*High-End-Systemanforderungen: Crysis 3*

- Windows Vista, Windows 7 oder Windows 8
- Neue DirectX 11-Grafikkarte
- Neue Quadcore-CPU
- 8 GiByte RAM
Beispiel 1 (Nvidia / Intel):



Nvidia Geforce GTX 680
Intel Core i7-2600K
Beispiel 2 (AMD):


AMD Radeon HD 7970
AMD FX 4150


----------



## Rizzard (4. Dezember 2012)

Da meine GTX670 im Zulauf ist, rechne ich mit Hi-End Settings.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Dezember 2012)

[x] High-End, olé!

Bis das Spiel erscheint, winkt auch schon der große Kepler. Hopefully.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Dezember 2012)

Mit einer GTX 580 vermutlich irgendwas zwischen Empfohlen und High-end


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Dezember 2012)

[x] Empfohlen.

Aufgrund der GTX 560.


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Dezember 2012)

[x] reicht für High-End

Bin vor allem gespannt, ob Maldo sich Crysis 3 als neues Projekt vornimmt.


----------



## Tiz92 (4. Dezember 2012)

Grad noch 5870 also empfohlen. Aber ne 7970 wird jetz gekauft und die so viel OCen wie môglich und dann sehen ibs in max mit 40 + fps läzft. Ich pers hoffe nicht.


----------



## Legacyy (4. Dezember 2012)

[x]_Sonstiges, siehe Antwort

_Bin grad so zwischen Empfohlen und High-End mit der 580.. 
Wird schon auf ruckelnd laufen


----------



## bentrop (4. Dezember 2012)

sollte bei mir für stabile fps reichen


----------



## BabaYaga (4. Dezember 2012)

Für Empfholen reichts bei mir allemal und ob das Max Setting wirklich so viel Hardware frisst muss sich erst noch zeigen. Im Notfall wird eben aufgerüstet... aber nur wenn es sich auch auszahlt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Dezember 2012)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Für Empfholen reichts bei mir allemal und ob das Max Setting wirklich so viel Hardware frisst muss sich erst noch zeigen. Im Notfall wird eben aufgerüstet... aber nur wenn es sich auch auszahlt.


 
Mit einer 670 brauchst du dir darüber keine Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## Schiassomat (4. Dezember 2012)

Sollte bei mir für High-End reichen


----------



## ShiroiRyuLuga (4. Dezember 2012)

Mit nem Xeon 1230v2 und ner 7950 auf 900MHz sollt ich ja ganz knapp am High-End kratzen


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Dezember 2012)

[X] Sonstiges, siehe Antwort

Mit dem Aktuellen System ca. zwischen Empfohlen und High-End.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2012)

[x] _Sonstiges, siehe Antwort_ 
Bis auf die Grafik ist das System High End, als Grafik werkelt eine GTX 570. Aber ich habe auch nicht den Zwang auf das ewige Wettrüsten


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Dezember 2012)

Für Empfohlen reichen Opa Phenom und Tante 6970 noch aus.


----------



## ZET (4. Dezember 2012)

[x] _Mein PC reicht für High-End_  Hoffe ich zumindest .
CPU (2600k) sollte eigentlich passen und die beiden 580er sollten es auch noch packen.


----------



## Jogibär (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke mal zwischen empfohlen und Highend mit 'nem 2700K und 'ner 6970.


----------



## DrPhysik (4. Dezember 2012)

naja ich weiss nicht wieviel cores crysis unterstüzt

ich würde denken mittelklasse

hier mal mein system zuhause:

2x AMD Opteron 6134
16Gb 1066mhz ddr3 ecc
ASUS KGPE-D16(mainboard)
OCZ RevoDrive 3 240GB, PCIe 2.0 x4 
His hd7950


----------



## dangee (4. Dezember 2012)

high end dank oc 
aber ob ich da auch 60fps sehen werde, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Freu mich aber über die mutige Entscheidung von Crytek!


----------



## KillerCroc (4. Dezember 2012)

Mein PC reicht für High-End, denk ich mal


----------



## Ein_Freund (4. Dezember 2012)

Mein PC reicht leider nur für Minimum da die eine 5870 ausgewählt haben für Empfohlen und ich nur eine 6850 besitze


----------



## matti30 (4. Dezember 2012)

ich staple tief und hab deswegen für empfohlen gestimmt ^^


----------



## Dynamitarde (4. Dezember 2012)

locker [x] High-End


----------



## Rizoma (4. Dezember 2012)

Da die Angaben sich auf nicht übertaktetet Rechner beziehen wird meiner die High-End wohl schaffen notfalls eben mit OC


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. Dezember 2012)

[x] _Mein PC reicht für Empfohlen

wird schon werden, wenn nicht zwei Jahre später läuft es dann sicher flüssig

Ich hatte mir sogar bei Crysis1 extra eine 8800GTX gekauft nur um zu sehen das die nicht reicht___


----------



## Trolli91 (4. Dezember 2012)

Als High-End ist zwar eine GTX 680 angegeben, ich behaupte aber das es bei mir bei 1280x1024 mit einer GTX 670 durchaus laufen wird


----------



## dangee (4. Dezember 2012)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> [x] _Mein PC reicht für Empfohlen
> 
> wird schon werden, wenn nicht zwei Jahre später läuft es dann sicher flüssig
> 
> Ich hatte mir sogar bei Crysis1 extra eine 8800GTX gekauft nur um zu sehen das die nicht reicht___


 
Oder man spielt halt nicht auf maximal einstellbarer Stufe... Das hatte bei Crysis 1 niemand verstanden. Was dort "mittel" war, sah so gut aus wie bei anderen AAA-Titeln "max". Und das lief so ziemlich überall.


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. Dezember 2012)

Bei Crysis 1 gings mir auch weniger um flüssig Spielen sondern um den Spaß die Karte weit über die grenzen zu bringen. Durchgespielt habe ich es auch nur auf Mittel, grad am Ende auf dem Träger war es fast unspielbar

mfg


----------



## RJM85 (4. Dezember 2012)

[X] High-End

Voraussetzung: Parallelisierung nutzt alle 6 Kerne -> sollte dann auf I7-2600-Niveau kommen.

Das Crossfire-Gespann könnte zum ersten Mal auf Max-Setting spürbare Mikroruckler produzieren. Bin da zum Glück nicht zu empfindlich, aber gespannt...

@Chester Bennington
_"Bei Crysis 1 gings mir auch weniger um flüssig Spielen sondern um den Spaß die Karte weit über die grenzen zu bringen. Durchgespielt habe ich es auch nur auf Mittel, grad am Ende auf dem Träger war es fast unspielbar"_

Sign; Wollte es damals mit ner HD4870 auf max durchspielen. Spätestens auf dem Träger wurden die 512MB zum Flaschenhals und ich hatte nur noch Dias...


----------



## CSOger (4. Dezember 2012)

Systemanforderungen...Naja.
Darauf gebe ich schon lange nix mehr.
Kannste meistens in die Tonne hauen,weil viel zu niedrig angesetzt.
Mit 30 Bildern rummeiern,nur um die Highend Settings reinzuhauen?
Abwarten wie die Sache läuft wenns rauskommt.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. Dezember 2012)

[X] Empfohlen

Bin aber sehr nah an den High-End-Settings dran. Wenn ich AA ausschalte, weil ich den Unterschied eh nicht sehe, schaff ich den Rest wohl problemlos auf Ultra.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Dezember 2012)

[x]_
Sonstiges, siehe Antwort

_Meine GTX460 @860Mhz hat mehr Power als ne GTX560 dazu ist meinen CPU noch gut Ocet. 
Also komme ich etwas über als Empfohlen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bis das Spiel erscheint, winkt auch schon der große Kepler. Hopefully.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Ich wusste gar nicht dass du auf Tesla Karten umsteigen willst.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Dezember 2012)

Das einzige Problem ist, dass ich keine GTX 680 habe, hab deshalb mal   

[X] Empfohlen

angegeben.  Allerdings läuft meine GTX 570 mittlerweile schneller als ne 580,  also sollte es schon verdammt nah dran sein, alles andere passt locker ...


----------



## cHarLiE-manSOn (4. Dezember 2012)

[x]Sonstiges

Mal schauen, ob 'ne übertaktete GTX580 für max reicht. Der Rest passt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Placebo (4. Dezember 2012)

[x] Empfohlen
Dürfte aber etwas darüber sein, weil ich kein Full HD habe


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2012)

[X] Sonstiges: CPU reicht locker für Maximum (laut Angabe), Graka unter Minimum .


----------



## cortex777 (4. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwo zwischen Empfohlen und High-End, wegen übertakteten i5-2500k auf 4.3 GHz und einer auch übertakteten GTX580 3GB


----------



## Phyzziks (4. Dezember 2012)

Im Grund genommen high-end. Nur ist es fraglich, ob ich Crysis 3 kaufe und dazu kommt noch, dass es wohl zwar
schon für High-End bei 1080p reicht, aber ob meine 7970 auch noch high-end bei meinen 1440p schafft, weiß ich
nicht. Ist zwar ne Lightning und daher mit ordentlich extra bumms, aber könnte trotzdem eng werden.
Aber irgendwann muss ich mal gucken, wieviel Potential die Karte noch hat - damit sich der Wasserkühler auch 
richtig lohnt 
Aber ich denk mal, dass 1300Mhz drin sein sollten 
Laut Vorbesitzer muss die Karte unter LN2 verdammt gut gelaufen sein.


----------



## unre4l (4. Dezember 2012)

Da ich ja von ausgehe, dass mein übertakteter (zur Not wird noch mehr rausgeholt ) Phenom II X6 1100T mit dem FX-4150 mindestens am selben Tisch sitzt hoffe ich doch mit Hilfe netten 670er High End rausholen zu dürfen.


----------



## Explosiv (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich nehme an der Alpha von Crysis 3 teil und kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen. Läuft auf mittleren Einstellungen Butterweich, sogar höhere Settings mit ein paar Abstrichen (Grafikkarte limitiert das ein oder andere mal) sind problemlos drin. Hoffentlich steigert es sich noch bis zur finalen Version. Mein Sys HD7770 und Bulldozer @ 4.0GHz. Kaum zu glauben, wa? 

MfG


----------



## BennoWendt (4. Dezember 2012)

GTX 260 -> kein DX11 ...


----------



## Zsinj (4. Dezember 2012)

# Sonstiges, siehe Antwort
Es wird das eingestellt, wofür es reicht. Die Empfehlungen sind sowieso Humbug. 


> Empfohlene Systemanforderungen: Crysis 3
> - Quadcore-CPU
> Intel Core i3-530
> AMD Phenom II X2 565


_Da passt nichts zusammen.._

Außerdem ist bis zum Release noch viel Zeit - Zeit für eventuelles Aufrüsten


----------



## DaMikexXxn (4. Dezember 2012)

Auf max. dank

2x EVGA GTX 570 SC+ inkl. Backplate auf 888MHz Core und 2125 MHz RAM Takt und 4,1.... GHz Phenom2x6 1090T Black Edition auf Croshair V Formula und 8Gb Gskill 2000er Ram auf 1003,3 MHz ...


----------



## Newbee (4. Dezember 2012)

Alles High End bis auf die HD7750...die läuft aber auf 1050 mhz


----------



## XXTREME (4. Dezember 2012)

High, bin ich von überzeugt .

@Newbee-> Wat is denn nen 1605T für ne CPU ??? Im übrigen dann für dich auf minimal .


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Dezember 2012)

[x] Mein PC reicht für Empfohlen

X6@ 3,375 GHz, NB@ 2,5 GHz
GTX 560 TI @900 MHz
8 GB Ram


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Dezember 2012)

[X] Mein PC reicht für Empfohlen - mit demnächst leichter Tendenz nach oben,


----------



## max00 (4. Dezember 2012)

Hab mal für High-End gestimmt, da ich glaube, dass mein i5-2500k gegen den angegebenen AMD Prozessor locker stand halten kann.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich geh mal davon aus, das mein 3820 und die 7970 für high end genügen werden. Ob das dann aber mehr als 30fps sind kann nur die Zeit zeigen. Des weiteren wird die CPU bei diesem Spiel wohl weniger der limitierende Faktor sein.


----------



## Railroadfighter (4. Dezember 2012)

Das Notebook reicht gerade noch für Minimum, und auf dem Desktop läuft es überhaupt nicht. (HD4870)


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Dezember 2012)

[X] Mein PC reicht für High-End

Müsste langen denke ich.


----------



## HairforceOne (4. Dezember 2012)

[X] Mein PC reicht für Empfohlene Einstellungen.

Ich glaube bei mir ist der Flaschenhals vor allem die CPU. Da muss bald mal was neues ran. Aber ich werde ihn in ehren halten!


----------



## SaPass (4. Dezember 2012)

Also mein i5-3750k sollte auch für High-End völlig ausreichend sein, wenn da nicht die HD6950 wäre...


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Dezember 2012)

[X] Mein PC reicht für High-End

2600k @ 4GHz
HD 7970 Matrix Platinum

Sollte reichen denke ich


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir wirds wohl High-End werden, notfalls geb ich meiner Karte noch die Sporen.


----------



## LTB (4. Dezember 2012)

[x] High End
...sollte reichen. Die paar Gamingleistungprozent bei der CPU werden da nicht ausschlag geben sein...hoffe ich


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (4. Dezember 2012)

Meine Kiste reicht längstens für dieses Game!!! siehe SYS Profil


----------



## Gary94 (4. Dezember 2012)

[X] High End

Dürfte keine Probleme geben eigentlich.


----------



## valandil (4. Dezember 2012)

[X] Empfohlen.

Empfohlen müsste reichen. Sollte allerdings nächstes Jahr ein Grafikkarten-Update anstehen, wäre der Weg für High-End geebnet


----------



## Ion (4. Dezember 2012)

Mit einer HD 7950@1.1GHz kann ich mich denke schon zu High End zählen 
Hier und da wird dann optimiert für den besten Spielfluss


----------



## Heumond (4. Dezember 2012)

Ne 670 GTX sollte reichen für High-End, ach moment hab ja nichtmal Teil 2 gespielt.


----------



## Rizoma (4. Dezember 2012)

hmm das was man hier sieht sollten zumindest 90% der user auf Mid bis High zocken können ich frage mich dann warum  so viel geheult wird oder sind es immer die selben die diese Themen mit ihren Heul postings aufblähen ?


----------



## bootzeit (4. Dezember 2012)

Hmm....ich denke mal für so nen Mittelding zwischen Minimum und Mittel wird mein Sys reichen . (Phenom II X³ @ 3,2 GHz. + HD5850)


----------



## Rollmops (4. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ichs mir kaufe spiel ichs einfach auf 1280x720 durch.. da kann man selbst mit meiner konfig alles auf high stellen.


----------



## bootzeit (4. Dezember 2012)

Jo oder so .


----------



## beren2707 (4. Dezember 2012)

[x] High-End

Sollte knapp reichen.


----------



## Anna83 (4. Dezember 2012)

Mittlere bis hohe Einstellungen sollten drinnen sein bei mir @ 1680x1050 . Bis März habe ich dann auch meine HD7850 . Damit sollte es wohl reichen.

@beren2707

Du bist sehr witzig...doch .


----------



## TheOnLY (4. Dezember 2012)

Sonstiges, siehe Antwort
Er reicht für garnichts,
hab noch ne HD 4770 mit 512 mb


----------



## Fips80 (4. Dezember 2012)

Naja ich würd sagen so zwischen empfolen und highend


----------



## Black Edition (4. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir sollte es eigentlich für Empfholen bis High-End reichen aufgrund einer Radeon HD 5970 (hoffentlich bald eine GTX 680 WaKü),
tut es aber de facto nicht oder es gibt einen Bug in der MP alpha


----------



## -Atlanter- (4. Dezember 2012)

Werde zwar Crysis 3 eher nicht kaufen, aber mein PC reicht für die empfohlenen Voraussetzungen aus.


----------



## Festplatte (4. Dezember 2012)

[x] Schade, ich schaffe nur die Empfohlenen!


----------



## PunkPuster (4. Dezember 2012)

[x] kp, wenn ich die Anforderungen blos wüsste, bin jetzt zu faul da nach zu schauen...


----------



## violinista7000 (4. Dezember 2012)

[X] Trotz 670 sollte für High End mit ruckler reichen, aber ich werde ein Bogem um Crysis 3 machen, wenn es "nur" mit Origin läuft...


----------



## GreatDay (4. Dezember 2012)

XXTREME schrieb:


> High, bin ich von überzeugt .
> 
> @Newbee-> Wat is denn nen 1605T für ne CPU ??? Im übrigen dann für dich auf minimal .



Der eigentliche AMD Phenom II 960T, nur mit 6 Kernen.



 Mein aktuelles System würde die empfohlenen Settings schaffen


----------



## snaapsnaap (4. Dezember 2012)

Bis auf die Graka High End, aber aktuell gibts kaum ein Spiel das eine bessere Karte erfordert.
Crysis 3 interessiert mich aber auch garnicht, schon Teil 2 fand ich ziemlich lahm was man so von Gameplay Videos sehen konnte, und selbst der erste war nur ein besserer Benchmark in dem man sich selbst bewegen konnte 
Sehe auch garnicht mehr den Sinn dahinter einfach mal so 200€ (nach Abzug der alten Karte) auszugeben nur um mit 8xAA spielen zu können statt mit 2x oder ohne AA...


----------



## multimolti (5. Dezember 2012)

[x] gar nicht...

Mit DX10-Karte ist da wohl nix zu machen...


----------



## Mr.Floppy (5. Dezember 2012)

[X]_ Sonstiges, siehe Antwort

_GTX285 (DX10 Karte) verbaut -> ich muss draussen bleiben


----------



## Wincenty (5. Dezember 2012)

[x] sonstiges

habe eine GTX680 gepaart mit einer Phenom II x4 955BE OC@3,6GHz mit 16 GB GEIL 12800 RAM platziert auf einer Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P

wofür reicht das? min für Empfohlen, wobei max in "greifbarer" Nähe ist, vor allem weil ich kaum erwarte das Crysis 3 ein Hardwarefresser sein wird, einfach wegen Konsolenvergewaltigung


----------



## target2804 (5. Dezember 2012)

Ob GTX680 oder 670 wird wohl keinen unterschied machen. die 6% mehr leistung reißen nichts. und übertaktet is meine karte ja auch. also eigentlich schneller als die 680 @baseclock
von daher: [x] Highend


----------



## Dartwurst (5. Dezember 2012)

(X) Mein PC reicht für High End
Leider bin ich zu ungeschickt für Shooter.


----------



## KastenBier (5. Dezember 2012)

[X] Empfohlen

Mit i5 erster Generation und einer GTX570, wirds wohl nur auf empfohlen laufen. Aber ich kann mich gut errinern, wie damals gesagt wurde, man bräuchte zwei GTX 580 um Battlefield @ultra spielbar darzustellen. War ja im Endeffekt auch nicht so. Von daher gebe ich darauf erstmal nicht so viel. Auch dass man für High End Settings einen i7 braucht, halte ich mal für ein Gerücht.


----------



## FA1986 (5. Dezember 2012)

Müsste für High-End ausreichen, denke die GTX 680 zieht mit mache mir nur gedanken über den i5 2500k...


----------



## Bagui (5. Dezember 2012)

Mit so viel OC sollte High End spielbar sein


----------



## Rollmops (5. Dezember 2012)

Wincenty schrieb:


> [x] sonstiges
> 
> habe eine GTX680 gepaart mit einer Phenom II x4 955BE OC@3,6GHz mit 16 GB GEIL 12800 RAM platziert auf einer Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
> 
> wofür reicht das? min für Empfohlen, wobei max in "greifbarer" Nähe ist, vor allem weil ich kaum erwarte das Crysis 3 ein Hardwarefresser sein wird, einfach wegen Konsolenvergewaltigung


 

Konsolenvergewaltigung?
Schau dir mal Far Cry 3 an, dann überleg dir wie das bei crysis 3 werden kann.


----------



## r34ln00b (5. Dezember 2012)

low-middle, sowas in der richtung reicht mein rechner noch.. aber kein grund mir eine neue grafikkarte für dieses spiel zu erwerben. ;D


----------



## Zomg (5. Dezember 2012)

Empfohlene Systemanforderungen: Crysis 3
[x] Check


----------



## facehugger (5. Dezember 2012)

[x] Sonstiges. Och, für irgendwas zwischen empfohlen und max wirds bei mir in Full-HD schon langen. Mein Quaddi ist zwar nicht mehr der aktuellste, aber da in einem schnellen Shooter meist eh die Graka der limitierende Faktor ist, tendiere ich eher zu High-End...

Gruß


----------



## Jooschka (5. Dezember 2012)

Meine CPU reicht für high-end... 3570k.., aber die 6950 wirds wohl nicht ganz schaffen... 
-->  [X] _Mein PC reicht für Empfohlen_


----------



## John-800 (5. Dezember 2012)

hmm 2600k? Mal schaun ob ich  die 50% Auslastung auch wirklich schaffe.

Hab ne GTX680 und 2700k @ stock atm von dem her sowieso keine Angst vor Crysis 3 "G" 
Und wenn es nicht reicht, dann kommt wider en starkes NT sowie eine zweite 680 rein 
Die 780 kommen ja auch bald raus.


----------



## ReVan1199 (5. Dezember 2012)

[x] _Mein PC reicht für High-End

_Meine GTX 670 mit rund 1200MHz sollte denke ich dafür reichen.


----------



## Rasha (5. Dezember 2012)

Ey definitiv mal Ultra/Maximum - aber sowas von High-End.


----------



## BikeRider (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich liege wohl irgendwo zwischen Empfohlen und High End.
Meine Gra-Ka richt vollkommen, nur mein Prozessor hinkt etwas hinterher.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Dezember 2012)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> nur mein Prozessor hinkt etwas hinterher.


 
also ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die phenom 2 x6 das schaffen werden, wenn die high-end-bedingungen nen bulldozer quadcore nennen ...


----------



## Razor2408 (5. Dezember 2012)

314 Leute haben also ne GTX 680 (oder GTX 670 OC) plus neuen i5/i7 ?
Das sieht aber in den monatlichen Umfragen immer ganz anders aus! lol
High End bedeutet alles auf max. und spielbare fps gell, nicht dass es als Standbild läuft.


----------



## Redbull0329 (5. Dezember 2012)

Krass, bei der übernächsten Generation rüste ich auf!


----------



## Cleriker (6. Dezember 2012)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> 314 Leute haben also ne GTX 680 (oder GTX 670 OC) plus neuen i5/i7 ?
> Das sieht aber in den monatlichen Umfragen immer ganz anders aus! lol
> High End bedeutet alles auf max. und spielbare fps gell, nicht dass es als Standbild läuft.



Was ist daran so komisch in deinen Augen? Das Forum hat klaube ich etwa 80.000 User. Davon dann 314 sind nicht nur nicht viele, das ist nichts. Denk doch mal nach, bevor du so merkwürdige Sachen schreibst. Ich persönlich rüste jedes Jahr auf ob ich's brauch, oder nicht. Ist etwa gleich teuer/billiger, als sich alle drei Jahre was neues zu kaufen, bringt aber viel mehr Bastelspaß 

Zumal die Umfrage ja immer nur sporadisch mal von dem, oder dem, oder dem beantwortet wird.


----------



## derheldvomfeld (6. Dezember 2012)

Mit nem 3930k @ 4,5Ghz und ner DC2T @ 1500/7000Mhz müsste das reichen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Dezember 2012)

Mein PC wird alt- Ich hab nur ein Minimum!


----------



## target2804 (6. Dezember 2012)

Zum Glück bin ich an dem Spiel so garnicht interessiert


----------



## Newbee (7. Dezember 2012)

XXTREME schrieb:


> High, bin ich von überzeugt .
> 
> @Newbee-> Wat is denn nen 1605T für ne CPU ??? Im übrigen dann für dich auf minimal .



Der isn auf 6 Kerne freigeschalteter Phenom II x4 960t und läuft stabil auf 4 GHz....


----------



## joraku (7. Dezember 2012)

Naja, zwischen Minimum und Empfohlen.
Meine GTX 460 läuft zwar OC aber so viel wird die nicht mehr reißen können.


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Dezember 2012)

Komische Sache hir, 45% davon haben High-End und beschweren sich über die Anforderungen von Far Cry


----------



## Frankie2510 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke mal, dass mein PC für High - End reicht


----------



## Rollmops (7. Dezember 2012)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Komische Sache hir, 45% davon haben High-End und beschweren sich über die Anforderungen von Far Cry


 
Ich glaub eher diejenigen haben Angst, dass es nicht für 60fps+ auf ultra reicht...


----------



## bravo-two-zero (7. Dezember 2012)

[x]Empfohlen, yay!


----------



## Cleriker (7. Dezember 2012)

Rollmops schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher diejenigen haben Angst, dass es nicht für 60fps+ auf ultra reicht...



[X]sign! Genau so sieht's aus. Ich frag mich beispielsweise wieviel fps meine 7970 bei 1440p auf ultra schaffen kann. Viel wird das nicht sein.


----------



## LU1J1X (8. Dezember 2012)

Happige Anforderungen.
Meine 460AMP reicht wohl für Min, aber bis ich mir das Spiel hol (was nicht zu Release sein wird), hab ich hoffentlich ne 680


----------



## LU1J1X (8. Dezember 2012)

Viele Leute in diesem Forum sind high, das erklärt so einiges.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Dezember 2012)

[x] High-End


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde beim RAM noch etwas nachlegen.


----------



## Tarvos (9. Dezember 2012)

[x] High-End Leistung
ohne CPU Übertaktung nur empfohlen. Es wird wohl Zeit sich vom Lynnfield zu trennen.

Kommt es als 64bit Version vorbei, wegen der 8GiB RAM Empfehlung?


----------



## Klarostorix (9. Dezember 2012)

Tarvos schrieb:


> [x] High-End Leistung
> ohne CPU Übertaktung nur empfohlen. Es wird wohl Zeit sich vom Lynnfield zu trennen.



Ich würde noch nicht wechseln (zumindest nicht wegen Crysis 3),da hier wohl sicher die GPU der Flaschenhals sein wird. Notfalls kannst du deinem Lynnfield ja noch ein wenig die Sporen geben.


----------



## niphja1 (9. Dezember 2012)

Tja ich denke mal für High- End sollte es reichen. Ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich es mir holen werden.
Weis eigentlich einer was die Einstellungen für High- End sind? Eventuell gehen die ja schon von einer höheren Auflösung (1440?) aus.
Ich meine die neuesten Single-GPU's für High- End anzusetzen ist schon etwas übertrieben, oder?


----------



## Cleriker (9. Dezember 2012)

Genau das weiß halt keiner genau!


----------



## facehugger (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich schätze mal alle HD7950/GTX670-Besitzer können sich ebenfalls zu High-End zählen. Erstens ist die 7950 seit dem "Wundertreiber" fast so schnell wie eine GTX670 und zweitens ist die GTX680 in Full-HD samt AA/AF nur etwa 8-9% fixer als ihre kleine Schwester:


Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 650 Ti (Seite 6) - ComputerBase
und ich glaube nicht, das mickrige 5-6 Fps den Unterschied zwischen spielbar und ruckelnd ausmachen werden Viele übertakten ihre 7950/GTX670 eh selbst (wie ich) und sind damit auf dem Niveau der stärkeren Karte! Zumal ich mir durchaus vorstellen könnte, das diese High-End-Systemanforderungen dem geneigten Zocker eine HD7970/GTX680 "ans Herz legen" sollen. Wenn ihr wisst, was ich meine...

Gruß


----------



## Entelodon (9. Dezember 2012)

[X] _Mein PC reicht für High-End (Vorrausgesetzt CF-Profile sind vorhanden)

würde trotzdem vorher E.T ganz durchzocken, bevor ich nur eine minute einen crysis-teil spiele...
_


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt empfohlen, dann High end. ^^


Warum wundert es keinen wenn bei High end Intel der 2700k angegeben ist und bei AMD nur die fx4170 Gurke? Was ist das bitte für ein Vergleich xD


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Dezember 2012)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Warum wundert es keinen wenn bei High end Intel der 2700k angegeben ist und bei AMD nur die fx4170 Gurke? Was ist das bitte für ein Vergleich xD


 
Weil solche Angaben meist nur  auf  Kernanzahl und Frequenz abzielen ...   Deshalb werden da immer witzige Vergleiche zwischen Intel und AMD aufgestellt.   Meist ist man dann am Ende von den AMDs positiv überrascht, dass sie es wirklich schaffen, während die Intels aber hoffnungslos overpowered sind ...


----------



## Cleriker (10. Dezember 2012)

Die haben einfach die schnellsten Vertreter beider Hersteller gewählt, mehr nicht. Der 4170 taktet höher als die 6100er und 8100er. Beide CPUs waren zu der Zeit, als diese Anforderungen festgesetzt wurden wohl die schnellsten im jeweiligen Lager.


----------



## KastenBier (10. Dezember 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Beide CPUs waren zu der Zeit, als diese Anforderungen festgesetzt wurden wohl die schnellsten im jeweiligen Lager.



Wann der FX4170 jemals der schnellste war, musst du mir mal zeigen. Denn allein der Takt, ist da nicht ausschlaggebend.


----------



## criss vaughn (10. Dezember 2012)

Mein neuer Unterbau ist bestellt, trotzdem wird die GTX570 selbst im übertakteten Zustand nicht mehr als _High_ flüssig darstellen können - wobei ich gespannt bin, wie eminent der Unterschied zwischen High und Ultra sein wird .. vll kommt eine 7970 GHz-Edition wenn die neuen Karten gelaunched wurden


----------



## Cleriker (10. Dezember 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Wann der FX4170 jemals der schnellste war, musst du mir mal zeigen. Denn allein der Takt, ist da nicht ausschlaggebend.



Mag wohl etwas verwirrend ausgedrückt sein von mir, aber ich beziehe mich damit auf die von Crytek empfohlene Klassifizierung der Quadcores. Der schnellste vierkern Prozessor der jeweiligen Hersteller halt. Besser so?
Ich hab zwar grad nichts parat, meine mich aber zu entsinnen, dass der 4er schon öfter vor dem 8er lag.


----------



## usopia (10. Dezember 2012)

[x]_ Mein PC reicht für Empfohlen_ 

Mein Rechner liegt zwar leicht über "Empfohlen" aber für HighEnd wird meine GTX 570 wohl nicht ganz reichen. Andererseits zocke ich noch mit Auflösung 1680 x 1050, muß ich halt mal sehen wie es läuft.
Ich denke zwar, daß Crysis3 auch mit moderaten Settings schon super aussehen wird aber vielleicht gönne ich mir doch noch eine stärkere Grafikkarte und einen neuen Monitor. Das Spiel wird nämlich ein ziemlicher Knaller, davon bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## Highlander (12. Dezember 2012)

Wird wohl aufgrund meiner 285gtx so mittel werden bis eine neue graka mal in den rechner kommt.


----------



## FireSale93 (12. Dezember 2012)

[x]_ Mein PC reicht für High-End_ 
Sollte bei meiner Hardware eigtentlich kein Problem darstellen, wenn man den Anforderungen so wie sie jetzt sind Glauben schenken darf.


----------



## sirbenni1993 (12. Dezember 2012)

[X] Mein PC reicht für High-End!

2 HD 7970 im Crossfire, Core i7-2600K @4,5GHz und 16GB DDR3 2100'er

Das sollte reichen, hoffe ich....


----------



## Sje (17. Dezember 2012)

[x] _Mein PC reicht für Empfohlen_


----------



## CryptonNite (19. Dezember 2012)

High End, was sonst? So sehr wird das einen PC nicht fordern, denn es müssen ja diese antiken Konsolen mit durchgeschleppt werden...


----------



## alexq (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke ich liege mit meinem x6 @3ghz und meiner gtx480 im guten Mittelfeld.


----------



## Atomtoaster (19. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwo zwischen Empfohlen und High-end.

Wird schon passen.


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Er reicht für Empfohlen...


----------



## Honsel17 (23. Dezember 2012)

Reicht für empfohlen aufgrund meiner GTX 560, aber Verstärkung in Form einer GTX670 ist zu weihnachten unterwegs


----------



## DrWaikiki (23. Dezember 2012)

Naja, eine 7870+ i5 3570K sollte für die Empfohlen reichen :p


----------



## Gunzi (23. Dezember 2012)

Zwischen Empfohlen und High-End, GTX 570 (recht übertaktet) gepaart mit einem H60er i7-2600k


----------



## Gooloxx (24. Dezember 2012)

Hab Crysis 2 bstimmt schon um die 60 x  durch ( ca. 25 x nur mit Pistole und Schalldämpfer / Posthuman ) und kann C3 kaum erwarten ! Hab meine Kiste gerade weiter aufgerüstet um alles auf Ultra High-End gamen zu können.
Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 mit 2 x PCIe 2.0 x16  
i5 4 x 3.8GHz ( Übertaktet ) und nur 24 Grad das Luder.
2 x MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozer II
16GB G.Skill Sniper 1866MHz ( läuft leider nur auf 1632MHz bei Übertaktung der CPU )
120GB SSD Intenso und 1,5 TB WD Green
CoolerMaster HAF 932 Big- Tower 3x 120mm und 1 x 80 mm Lüfter
LEVIOM PSIV - 550 -2, Netzteil mit blauer Beleuchtung und Kabelmanagement
LG DVD-Brenner DualLayer


----------



## JackOnell (24. Dezember 2012)

Da ich noch mit 1680 x 1050 Spiele wird es bei mir wohl auch in höchster Einstellung laufen....


----------



## SpotlightXFX (24. Dezember 2012)

Müsse laufen , aber werde es eh ned spielen 

greetzz


----------



## Ion (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob es bekannt ist, aber wird Crysis mit einer Phsyx Unterstützung kommen?
Ich frage nur, weil dann könnte ich meiner alten 460 noch mal die Ehre erweisen


----------



## Jolly91 (24. Dezember 2012)

Mein Werkl reicht für High-End.


----------



## Ser1 (24. Dezember 2012)

*High-End!*


----------



## JunkyJoke (27. Dezember 2012)

Mit ner 7870 und nem i5 3570k reichts für die empfohlenen Anforderungen


----------



## scrappypat (27. Dezember 2012)

ich wollte mal fragen,obs für ultra reicht?

Gigabyte radeon hd 7970 windforce 3x die reicht ja 
i5-3470 reicht der prozessor?
8gb arbeitsspeicher


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. Dezember 2012)

Wirds wohl, auch wenn da i7 steht.


----------



## scrappypat (27. Dezember 2012)

ich meine soviel mehr leistung hat der i7 auch nicht,vielleicht 4-5% mehr  wird schon. hoffe ich.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. Dezember 2012)

Eben.  Das wird definitiv funktionieren. Außerdem weiß keiner wie Crytek "Ultra" definiert. Wenn die damit 60 FPS meinen, dann gut, dann hast du halt mit dem i5 nur 58.


----------



## scrappypat (27. Dezember 2012)

das wird mich nicht umbringen


----------



## AeroX (27. Dezember 2012)

Wenn mein hd7870 da ist wirds wohl für die empfohlen einstellungen reichen


----------



## PanikGOW (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke meine Maschine reicht noch für High-End aus. Aber es heist ja fast  immer, dies und jenes Spiel braucht High-End und dann stellt sich raus, das bei den meisten garnichts los ist.


----------



## Mandurar (30. Dezember 2012)

Hey,bin neu hier und hätte direkt mal eine frage 

Was meint ihr mit welchen Einstellungen wird das Game bei mir laufen ?

AMD Fx-8350
GTX 660 oc
8gb ram 1333mhz

freue mich über jede antwort


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2012)

Hi, ich würde auf empfohlen tippen.

Lustig übrigens... Ich lese deinen Post, obwohl du NULL Beiträge hast.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Dezember 2012)

theoretisch high-end. daten auf dem papier sind jedoch immernoch was anderes, als dass, was man wirklich an performance erlebt. ich habe schon des öfteren festgestellt, dass die auto-settings von spielen immer nach unten korrigiert werden mussten, um die performance auf ein spielbares level zu steigern


----------



## Bolder_11 (5. Januar 2013)

Zwischen Empfohlen und High end wirds mit meiner gtx 660 ti...falls ich es mir kaufe


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Lustig übrigens... Ich lese deinen Post, obwohl du NULL Beiträge hast.


 
Das sind die Quickpolls.
Da werden Beiträge ebenso wenig gezählt wie in der Rumpelkammer.


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2013)

[x] _*Mein PC reicht für Empfohlen*_

Ich müsste mal die alte GTX 470 rauswerfen. Mit ner neuen GPU würde die Kiste für High-End reichen. Aber wegen Crysis 3 kauf ich mir keine neue Graka!


----------



## MistaKrizz (5. Januar 2013)

[highlight]High-End![/highlight]

Juppie, schön maxed out 
Ich werds mir aber warscheinlich sowieso nicht kaufen 


MFG


----------



## Leopardgecko (6. Januar 2013)

Mein PC reicht zwar für die Empfohlenen Systemanforderungen, aber ich werde mir das Spiel trotzdem nicht kaufen, da es nicht mein Fall ist.


----------



## pcgh-abonist (11. Januar 2013)

Ich habe leider noch keine dx11 Karte (GTX 285, 2GB),  warte schon lange darauf, dass die Asus GTX 670 (DC2) unter 330 Euro fällt, der Preis hängt eine gefühlte Ewigkeit bei etwa 360 Euro fest. 
Wenn das die nächste Zeit so bleibt, wird es vielleicht sogar ne Geforce aus der kommenden 700er Reihe.



_________________________________________________
*Hauptsystem:* Asus P8P67 Pro Rev. 3.1, Intel i5 2500K @3,8Ghz, Zalman CNPS9500 AT, 8 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600, Palit Geforce GTX 285 2GB, Be quiet! Straight Power 550W, Samsung SSD 830 128GB, Samsung HD204UI 2TB, Creative X-Fi Titanium PCIe, LG CH10LS20 Brenner


----------



## JustSimpel (11. Januar 2013)

Hi hätte mal ne frage habe eine GTX560ti OC meint ihr das reicht für HighEnd oder eher nicht?

Rest vom PC würde für HighEnd reichen nur bei der Graka bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Januar 2013)

JustSimpel schrieb:


> Hi hätte mal ne frage habe eine GTX560ti OC meint ihr das reicht für HighEnd oder eher nicht?
> 
> Rest vom PC würde für HighEnd reichen nur bei der Graka bin ich mir nicht sicher.


 

Nein, die wird eher nicht reichen.  Selbst für Crysis 2 dürfte sie ja schon das Minimum sein, um mit max. Grafik zu spielen.

Mit kleineren Abstrichen dürfte sie aber noch zu gebrauchen sein


----------



## JustSimpel (15. Januar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nein, die wird eher nicht reichen.  Selbst für Crysis 2 dürfte sie ja schon das Minimum sein, um mit max. Grafik zu spielen.
> 
> Mit kleineren Abstrichen dürfte sie aber noch zu gebrauchen sein


 
Naja immer hin ein wenig über Empfohlen. Das sollte für den Anfang reichen


----------



## DerAlbaner27 (18. Januar 2013)

Da keine Notebook CPUs/GPUs angezeigt werden wollte Ich fragen wie und ob Ich mit meinem Notebook spielen kann (ja, das ist ernst gemeint, ich will ernsthaft wissen ob auf einem Notebook Crysis 3 läuft bevor wieder Fragen kommen )

Daten:
i7-3610QM @ Stock
GTX660m 2GB @ Stock
8GB RAM
Win7 Home 64bit


----------



## Cleriker (18. Januar 2013)

Mit den nötigen Abstrichen wohl schon. Der Prozessor ist sehr gut, aber was genau man da braucht ist nicht ganz klar. Von den Daten her kommt er ja fast an einen i7 2600K ran, der ja bei den empfohlenen Anforderungen angegeben ist.
Die Grafikkarte wird hier das Problem darstellen. Es weiß zwar noch niemand, was man wirklich braucht, jedoch sehen die offiziellen Anforderungen nicht rosig aus. 7970/680 sind schon ein Wort zum Sonntag. Darunter kommt dann die 670, die 660ti und dann die 660. Die Notebook-karten sind allerdings eine Ecke langsamer als ihre Desktop-ableger sind wirst du an den Einstellungen schrauben müssen. 
Welche Auflösung hat dein Notebook?


----------



## RavionHD (18. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht sind die "High End" Systemanforderungen eventuell nur für Jene die mit 8AA spielen wollen. 
Vielleicht hat man Crytek missverstanden und High End soll eventuell wirklich nur mit 8AA spielbar sein, heißt alles ab einer HD7850 kann schon auf ultra in Full HD aber eventuell ohne AA spielen. 

Wenn die Grafik entsprechend gut ist, dann sollen sie von mir aus eine HD 7990 als minimale Anforderungen nehmen, aber wenn es nur eine leicht aufpolierte Konsolenversion ist dann .


----------



## DerAlbaner27 (18. Januar 2013)

@ Cleriker die Auflösung beträgt 1366x768.

Gibt es irgendeine Art von Demo um zu sehen wie das Spiel läuft? Bei Crysis 1 gabs ja ne SP-Demo und bei dem 2. Teil eine MP-Demo.

High-End oder Empfohlen wird nicht laufen, oder? Muss ich auf minimum spielen?


----------



## Cleriker (18. Januar 2013)

Da die CPU so gut und aufgrund der geringen Auflösung, würde ich mal sagen mittel ist bestimmt drin. Bisher ist nicht bekannt bezüglich einer Demo. Mir jedenfalls nicht. 

Bobi,
schau dir mal die Systemanforderungen von Crysis 1 an und sag das nochmal!


----------



## schmiddi2106 (21. Januar 2013)

Hab nen 3570k und ne MSI GTX570 OC, meint ihr das reicht für bessere Settings als empfohlen ?


----------



## RavionHD (21. Januar 2013)

schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> Hab nen 3570k und ne MSI GTX570 OC, meint ihr das reicht für bessere Settings als empfohlen ?


 
Kann Dir keiner sagen, spiel erst mal die Beta und dann kannst Du in etwa sagen wie es läuft, leichte Abstriche wird man sicher hinnehmen müssen, eventuell AA ausschalten, Vsync aus, aber derzeit weiß man noch nichts.


----------



## Jonnymcmod (25. Januar 2013)

Hab Auch nen 3570k @stock und  eine HD7950 TOP V2, wird beides ein bischen oc Pro@4,5 und GF@1100 dann sollte es passen hoffe ich


----------



## Julian1303 (26. Januar 2013)

Also Amazon hat schon mal unsere Vorbestellung 

bei mir selbst:

[X] empfohlen   ....   meine auf 800 MHz übertaktete GTX 465 von EVGA machts noch bis AMD und NV die nächste Generation springen lassen und ich aufrüste.

Denke mein Bub sein PC hat da absolut keine Probleme mit dem Spiel. FX8350+ HD 7970 GE ( sysProfile: ID: 159497 - Dominik-RoG )


----------



## warlock0601 (27. Januar 2013)

Mein System reicht für High-End


----------



## bisonigor (29. Januar 2013)

GTX 680 Sli, ich freue mich auf Crysis!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ceralion (29. Januar 2013)

Reicht nur für empfohlen, Zeit mal wieder auf zurüsten


----------



## Gamer2shoot (29. Januar 2013)

Gtx 580 Sli @ 850mhz und alles auf max, bis auf AA auf MSAAx2. Läuft super auf 60 fps.


----------



## Tripleh84 (29. Januar 2013)

Laut Angaben für Highend.. Aber die Beta Zeigt, das die Hardwarespecs nicht für 60+ FPS gedacht sind, sondern nur, das es nicht wie ein Standbild aussieht (25FPS)


----------



## godfather22 (29. Januar 2013)

[x] High-End
ich kann alles Maxed-Out mit ca 45fps spielen. mit ein paar abzügen hab ich permanent 60fps.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Januar 2013)

Wie bitte soll das denn gehen? godfather22 kann mit der 7950 alles voll aufgedreht mit 45fps genießen und Tripleh84 hat mit der 7970 nur 25?
Dann kann es ja eigentlich nur an der CPU liegen, jedoch wäre das wirklich ein seltsamer Fall!


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. Januar 2013)

Schaut mal, da stehen vier Buchstaben hinter dem Namen des Spiels. Möglicherweise sagen die schon alles aus.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Januar 2013)

Die Beta macht nur Probleme daher Läuft leider nix so recht.
Fram drops und Grafikfehler kommen noch da und alles Nervt !


----------



## godfather22 (30. Januar 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wie bitte soll das denn gehen? godfather22 kann mit der 7950 alles voll aufgedreht mit 45fps genießen und Tripleh84 hat mit der 7970 nur 25?
> Dann kann es ja eigentlich nur an der CPU liegen, jedoch wäre das wirklich ein seltsamer Fall!



Ich hab zwei 7950 im cf 
Und ne 100.000er Internetverbindung mit nem Ping von 15-25.


----------



## Klartext (30. Januar 2013)

470 SLI, Empfohlen? Oder High End? Läuft auf MaxOut ohne Probleme..


----------



## Cleriker (30. Januar 2013)

Stimmt ja godfather22, hast ja crossfire. Das kommt davon, wenn man sowas nebenbei macht.


----------



## HolGORE (30. Januar 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> 470 SLI, Empfohlen? Oder High End? Läuft auf MaxOut ohne Probleme..


 
waaaaaas bei dir rennt crysis 3 auf max??
oderh ab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden


----------



## Klartext (31. Januar 2013)

HolGORE schrieb:


> waaaaaas bei dir rennt crysis 3 auf max??
> oderh ab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden


 
Jap, ruckelt zwar mal hier und da, aber zu 99% ruckelfrei..


----------



## HolGORE (31. Januar 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> Jap, ruckelt zwar mal hier und da, aber zu 99% ruckelfrei..


 
nicht schlecht, mit meinen 2x gtx 480 @ OC ruckelt es auf high ohne ende


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Januar 2013)

Klartext schrieb:


> Jap, ruckelt zwar mal hier und da, aber zu 99% ruckelfrei..


 
Das kann ich aber auch kaum glauben   Wieviel FPS hast du denn ?  Und welche Auflösung?


----------



## r34ln00b (31. Januar 2013)

oh no, dass ewige crysis gebluber.. auf meiner 8800gts 640mb läuft es in 1280 mit max. details flüssig... bei meiner 8800gtx nicht, bla...

bei crysis 3 darf man in etwa so ausgehen das man mehr power braucht als der pc liefert.


----------



## Klartext (31. Januar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das kann ich aber auch kaum glauben   Wieviel FPS hast du denn ?  Und welche Auflösung?



Keine Ahnung wie viel FPS ich habe. Interessiert mich auch eher weniger, solange es läuft..^^ Kann mal später schauen.
Auflösung: 1080p

Verstehe die Aufregung nicht, Crysis 2 lief auch mit dem Setup wunderbar..

Und das Crysis mal hier und da nicht läuft, ist nichts neues..


----------



## Cleriker (1. Februar 2013)

Einfach mal fraps laden und mitlaufen lassen, dann weißt du die fps. Dann glaubt dir eventuell auch jemand.


----------



## mkm2907 (5. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich werde beim RAM noch etwas nachlegen.


 
Würde ich auch machen. Nur 32 GB RAM und eine 690. Jetzt aber ganz schnell.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2013)

mkm2907 schrieb:


> Würde ich auch machen. Nur 32 GB RAM und eine 690. Jetzt aber ganz schnell.


 
Vielleicht möchte er ja einen Crysis3-Server in einer Emulation laufen lassen und diesem dann beitreten?


----------



## Equilibrium (5. Februar 2013)

mit einem i7 3770K und einer GTX 690 sollte es für "High End" reichen.


----------



## Horilein (11. Februar 2013)

Ich tausche meine "vier-wochen-alte" 7870 gegen eine 7950/70 <- da geht das suchen wieder los^^
Und freu mich auf mein gratis Crysis 3.Und wenn AMD nochmal 4 mille raushaut
Und dem ollen i5 2550k mach ich Beine, dann passt das


----------



## 10203040 (11. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht für Mittel, mal schauen.


----------



## Predator2612 (14. Februar 2013)

Also bei mir wird High-End gespielt 
-Windows 7
-AMD FX 8150 (auf4,2Ghz)
-Club 3D Radeon HD 7970 RoayAce (3GB)
-16GB RAM (1600Mhz)
-In 2560x1600

Und dann noch in 7.1 Souround Sound 
Das wir ein herliches Spiel. Schade, dass es nur ca. 5Stunden dauern soll. Multiplayer interssiert mich bei Crysis eher nicht.

Also ich freue mich drauf, ist schon vorbestellt.


----------



## Fireflow93 (17. Februar 2013)

Mit meiner aktuellen Hardware auf der Stufe empfohlen:
-Windows 7
- Intel I5 750 @2,67Ghz
- Nvidia GTX 560TI
- 16GB Ram


Folgende Dinge möchte ich nächsten Monat ändern:
- Intel I5 3570K Quad-Core Prozessor (3,4GHz)
- Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H


Wenn die GTX670 unter 300€ kostet dann wird die 560TI ersetzt


----------



## schraubennagel (17. Februar 2013)

Davor wird auf jeden fall noch einmal ordentlich aufgerüstet!


----------



## drebbin (17. Februar 2013)

da meine cpu selbst mit Standarttakt nicht begrenzt, ich dem ram sowieso keine großen beine machen brauch und das spiel auf die ssd kommt muss ich mir nur sorgen um die leistung meiner 7950 Ghz machen 

eig finde ich es seltsam bis ein wenig enttäuschend das von so einem technologisch fortgeschrittenem spiel nur 2 kerne benötigt werden und dann auch nur ca 3GHz - ein wenig lastumschiebung auf den Prozzi und damit die graka entlastet wäre best bei vielen ein performance +


----------



## godfather22 (18. Februar 2013)

drebbin schrieb:


> ein wenig lastumschiebung auf den Prozzi und damit die graka entlastet wäre best bei vielen ein performance +


 
Was willst du denn da umschieben? 
Die GPU ist doch viel leistungsfähiger. 
Sieht man doch auch daran, wenn man PhysiX von der CPU berechnen lässt


----------



## Slasher_78 (18. Februar 2013)

Bin mal positiv eingestellt, und auf Highend trotz GTX570!


----------



## Ion (18. Februar 2013)

Slasher_78 schrieb:


> Bin mal positiv eingestellt, und auf Highend trotz GTX570!


 Will dich nicht enttäuschen, aber das wird nichts 
Vielleicht ohne AA, müsste man testen


----------



## Wolli (18. Februar 2013)

ich hoffe mal das meine 7970 alles auf max und bisschen aa vllt mit 30-40 fps schafft


----------



## Poesie (18. Februar 2013)

Läuft garnicht xD


----------



## xpSyk (18. Februar 2013)

WTH FX-4150 = i7-2600 ??


----------



## godfather22 (18. Februar 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


> WTH FX-4150 = i7-2600 ??


 
Laut tschechischen Benchs ist C3 extrem auf AMD optimiert. Ich hab die auch mal ein bisschen mit meinem Bulli getestet und bin zu einem ähnlichen Ergebnis gekommen. 
Ich warte aber lieber auf PCGH-Benchs


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Februar 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


> WTH FX-4150 = i7-2600 ??


 
Mal sehen wies dann wirklich wird   Vermutlich ist Crytek dabei wirklich nur von Kernen und Takt ausgegangen, ich gehe davon aus, dass der Sandy i7 am Ende schon noch etwas besser sein wird.

Aber wäre trotzdem mal schön, wenn C3 auch wieder mehr für AMD optimiert wird.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Februar 2013)

Wäre dann ein gutes Gegenstück zu Starcraft 2.


----------



## godfather22 (18. Februar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Mal sehen wies dann wirklich wird   Vermutlich ist Crytek dabei wirklich nur von Kernen und Takt ausgegangen, ich gehe davon aus, dass der Sandy i7 am Ende schon noch etwas besser sein wird.
> 
> Aber wäre trotzdem mal schön, wenn C3 auch wieder mehr für AMD optimiert wird.


 
Ich denke mal Crytek kennt den Leistungsmäßigen Unterschied zwischen einem FX-4150 und einem i7 2600


----------



## Arno1978 (18. Februar 2013)

Leute diesen Donnerstag ist es doch soweit...

Egal ob der PC reicht oder nicht - Spiel wird trotzdem gekauft


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (19. Februar 2013)

High-End-Systemanforderungen: Crysis 3
- Windows 7 
- Neue DirectX 11-Grafikkarte
- Neue Quadcore-CPU
- 8 GiByte RAM
Beispiel 1 (Nvidia / Intel):

Nvidia Geforce GTX 660 TI OC
Intel Core i5 3570k @ 4,5ghz

CPU langt, Grafikkarte ....weiss ned genau...wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Februar 2013)

...das ich mal High-End haben werde..... 2 Tage warten....


----------



## headcracker (21. Februar 2013)

[x] Sonstiges

Ich werde Crysis 3 auf absehbare Zeit nicht zocken, daher ist mir das völlig egal.


----------



## Rapire (22. Februar 2013)

Also ich verstehe es nicht,aber bei mir ruckelt es mit meiner unten angegebenen Hardware,kann mir das einer erklären?


----------



## Tripleh84 (22. Februar 2013)

Welche einstellung? Kommt auch stark auf das Level an..


----------



## Rapire (22. Februar 2013)

Meine Einstellungen stellte ich nachher rein wenn ich von der Arbeit zurück bin, aber ich denke das ich wirklich irgendwas falsch gemacht habe


----------



## Cleriker (22. Februar 2013)

Rapire, kannst du deine Hardware trotzdem Posten, auf der app sieht man due Sig nicht.


----------



## Rapire (22. Februar 2013)

hi Cleriker, ich weiss grade nicht was du genau meinst, kann man meine Signatur nicht sehen wo meine Hardware drin steht?

Mainboard: ASRock eXtreme 4 CPU: Intel Ivy Bridge 3570k @ 4,5GHz CPU Kühler: Noctua NHD14 GraKa: MSI R7970 Lightning RAM: Kingston 4 mal 4GB HyperX DDR3 1600 CL9 DIMM
SSD: 2 mal Samsung 830 Series 128GB HDD: 2 mal Seagate Baracuda 1TB Tower: Cooler Master Cosmos II Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster S24B350


----------



## Cleriker (22. Februar 2013)

Es gibt eine Forum-app für Smartphones und dort werden keine Signaturen angezeigt. Mit dieser app bin ich fast immer online.


----------



## Rapire (22. Februar 2013)

Tapatalk, ich verstehe, und, kannst du was mit meiner Hardware anfangen?
 wie gesagt ich poste um kurz nach halb drei mein BIOS setting


----------



## Tripleh84 (22. Februar 2013)

Warum Bios Setting?


----------



## target2804 (22. Februar 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Warum Bios Setting?



Weil seine CPU auf 4,5 GHz läuft und evt nicht stabil genug für crysis sein koennte


----------



## Tripleh84 (22. Februar 2013)

Ja kann sein, aber er hat ruckel probleme.. Dachte da eher an die Settings vom Game ansich..


----------



## dertourist48 (22. Februar 2013)

Mein PC sollte für High End reichen. Hoffe ich


----------



## Rapire (22. Februar 2013)

genau target2804!.com denke daran muss es liegen.
Cinebench  lief zum Beispiel bei zu hoher Taktung garnicht mehr, und cod BO2  war nur am ruckeln,  ich denke es kann nur an den BIOS oc  Einstellungen liegen.

Brauche mal eben hilfe, ich bekomme es nicht hin Biler hochzuladen, kriege es aber leider nicht gebacken trotz dieser Anleitung:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...im-forum-altes-klassisches-upload-system.html


----------



## godfather22 (22. Februar 2013)

Rapire schrieb:


> genau target2804!.com denke daran muss es liegen.
> Cinebench  lief zum Beispiel bei zu hoher Taktung garnicht mehr, und cod BO2  war nur am ruckeln,  ich denke es kann nur an den BIOS oc  Einstellungen liegen.
> 
> Brauche mal eben hilfe, ich bekomme es nicht hin Biler hochzuladen, kriege es aber leider nicht gebacken trotz dieser Anleitung:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/anleitungen-wichtige-praxis-und-test-artikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum-altes-klassisches-upload-system.html



Gibt Prime Fehler aus?


----------



## Schrotty (23. Februar 2013)

Bei mir alles auf Very High und läuft flüssig.


----------



## Conhulio (26. Februar 2013)

Mein PC: 
Intel Core i7 2600k
Radeon HD 6950 (2 GB GDDR5)
8GB DDR3 RAM 
and know what? Ich kann Crysis 3 nicht mit minimalster Einstellung spielen ohne ein geschmeidiges Ruckeln (so krass, dass es kaum möglich ist, bereits im Tutorial zu zielen und zu schießen). 
Laut Erklärung seitens EA ist mein PC nahezu im High-End Bereich und ich kann es nicht mal auf low spielen? 
Alle Graka- und Mainboardtreiber sowie Win7 sind auf dem neusten Stand. Kann mir das beim besten Willen nicht erklären.
Wer dazu eine Theorie oder gar eine Lösung hat würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen


----------



## RavionHD (26. Februar 2013)

Wie sieht's mit den Temperaturen aus? Also Grafikkarte, CPU und co.
Und in anderen Spielen?


----------



## Nuddl007 (26. Februar 2013)

reicht für max. Details.....nur halt 40-45 FPS


----------



## Azzteredon (26. Februar 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> [x] Empfohlen.
> 
> Aufgrund der GTX 560.


 
Gleiches Szenario bei mir...


----------



## Cleriker (26. Februar 2013)

Conhulio schrieb:


> Mein PC:
> Intel Core i7 2600k
> Radeon HD 6950 (2 GB GDDR5)
> 8GB DDR3 RAM
> ...



Klingt zwar doof, aber hört sich für mich nach Firewall an. Entweder die Windows eigene, oder vielleicht eine andere? Zudem könntest du auch versuchen die Energieverwaltung deines Rechners mal auf höchstleistung zu stellen. Vielleicht will dein Computer ja die Festplatte dauernd schlafen legen. Ist zwar eher unwarscheinlich, gab's hier im Forum aber schon mal.


----------



## ToTm@n (1. März 2013)

[x] _Mein PC reicht für High-End_ 

@ GTX 670 AMP! Nur ohne AA


----------



## metalstore (7. April 2013)

Ich vermute dass das Spiel bei mir nicht läuft mit meiner "High-End-Hardware" 
siehe SysProfile (Signatur)


----------



## shinobi2611 (12. April 2013)

[x] Sonstiges, siehe Antwort

Also mit meiner Geforce 660 OC usw. (siehe Sig) kann ich alles auf Hoch spielen, zum Teil aber auch auf Sehr Hoch (Ultra).

Crysis 3 wurde mit den neuen Patches schon sehr gut Optimiert. 

Trotz allem das es auf meinem PC läuft Spiels ich doch lieber auf der Konsole


----------



## Multithread (27. April 2013)

[x]Sonstiges, siehe Antwort
In FullHD: Maximal sollte drin liegen

In meiner Auflösung: Mittel mehr ist da nicht.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (14. Mai 2013)

_[X] Sonstiges, siehe Antwort

_etwas mehr als minimale Anforderungen hat mein PC schon, aber mit minimalen Einstellungen ist es trotzdem immernoch ungenießbar_,_ 30 FPS oder weniger mögen andere vielleicht als "spielbar" bezeichnen, ich nicht.Crysis 2 lief einwandfrei und sah top aus, kein plan was die hier getrieben haben, deinstalliert und wartet auf neue Hardware_.
_


----------

